# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  اتصالات المغرب تخفض نقاط عدد من الهواتف...فرصة لاتعوض قبل نفاد المخزون

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم,
 هده المشاركة مهداة على الخصوص للمشتركين في الهاتف النقال لااتصالات المغرب
دخلت اليوم موقعهم ووجدت ان هناك تخفيض في النقط
 لكي تستفيد شريحة واسعة من المنخرطين بالنسبة لبعض الهواتف
 مثلا نوكيا 311 في السابق  1100 نقطة والان 360 نقطة
واليكم بعض الاجهزة التي تستحق ان تلتزم من اجلها من جديد
 لمدة 24 شهرلاان هدا الشرط ضروري ليستفيد الزبون
 تحيـ4gsmmarocـاتي   
Nokia 500  *1060 Pts* 
  Nokia Asha 300 *360 Pts*   *Nokia Asha 302* *360* *Pts*  *    Nokia 311* *360 Pts*  *Samsung Galaxy ch@t B5330 blanc* *460 (points)*  *S5360 Galaxy Y* *360 (points)*  *blackberry Curve 8520* *1060 (points*   *LG L3* *points**360  *     *LG P350 Otpimus Me* *560 (points)*       *T325 Wink 3G*
             24 mois : *560 (points)* 
 اتمنى ان ينال هد الموضوع رضاكم 
 المصدر
    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassine01

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## AZOZTI

بارك الله فيك

----------

